# any vertical sog idea?



## Nutria (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello! I am planning to try a vertical grow in sog style and I need an idea of how to make it. I thought about a wood shelf or running towers of t-joint pipes.
Tent is a small 2x2x4.6ft 
Can you give me more ideas?


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 1, 2017)

SrcoG.


----------



## Nutria (Nov 1, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> SrcoG.


Nah man I prefer to use clones straight to 12/12


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2017)

I use to run with shelves in my vertical cab with loads of plants in flower trays. These work great even though they are not deep (mj seems to not mind this). I made detachable plates (made from cardboard and white sheeting) to clip onto the front of the trays (since the light is directly hitting the tray). 
I have moved to growing only a few large plants now though...numbers mainly being the reason.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2017)

And best get something tontie them back or they can end up whole trays taking nose dives off the shelves....lol...talking from experience.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 1, 2017)

Nutria said:


> Nah man I prefer to use clones straight to 12/12


My bad. Was thinking vertical ScroG type grow.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 1, 2017)

DST said:


> I have moved to growing only a few large plants now though...numbers mainly being the reason.


Important in many jurisdictions! 



DST said:


> And best get something tontie them back or they can end up whole trays taking nose dives off the shelves....lol...talking from experience.


Haven't quite been there but done worse than that. LOL


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2017)

the only thing i could suggest would be a stadium grow. 3 or 4 shallow shelves set back from each other like stairs, with a row of plants on each one, but your tent doesn't give you a lot of room...you might want to reconsider the scrog idea with the area you have available.
you also might want to look into quantum boards, they take up very little room, and produce relatively little heat. one vertical in front of your plants and one overhead, you could get some pretty good coverage.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 1, 2017)

I would be concerned with that small a tent trying to run a stadium SOG. I believe like others here you would be best off with a SCROG or just do a regular SOG.

You have 4 sq ft, you could use 1 gallon smart pots, and they are 7 inches across so you could fit 9 inside that tent on the floor.

If you are using clones, and don't have a plant limit, you could do a 25 plant/4" nets pots/Ebb & Flow (flood and drain). Induce flower at 8 to 12" and let them grow.

This was a grow I attempted a few yrs. ago, Those are one gallon coffee containers, set up Hempy style in coco/growstones/hand watered. This was in a 2.5'x4'x6’ and I started with 24 clones, 12 WW and 12 Exodus Cheese. I lost about half of all plants to Pythium, selected the best 6 of each strain and began flower at around 8 inches. I had to shelve the WW’s as they were half the height of the Exodus Cheese but it worked well. It ended up not really being a SOG as since I had the room I topped a bit and spread them out some. Fungal gnats raised their ugly head about 4 weeks into flower, was able to finish but with reduced yield.

Here are a few pics from that grow. Oh I ran a CLW SS400 LED with supplemental CFL’s hanging in the plants.
   

Just an idea for you to thank of.

GR


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 1, 2017)

Nutria said:


> Hello! I am planning to try a vertical grow in sog style and I need an idea of how to make it. I thought about a wood shelf or running towers of t-joint pipes.
> Tent is a small 2x2x4.6ft
> Can you give me more ideas?


There are a few things like this on the market, might take some tweaking for drainage.
The link is one of the bigger ones, I have seen them in lots of numbers and sizes.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/72-Pocket-Hanging-Garden-Planting-Bag-Wall-Vertical-Greening-Outdoor-Black-/282424777450?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275


----------



## Nutria (Nov 1, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I would be concerned with that small a tent trying to run a stadium SOG. I believe like others here you would be best off with a SCROG or just do a regular SOG.
> 
> You have 4 sq ft, you could use 1 gallon smart pots, and they are 7 inches across so you could fit 9 inside that tent on the floor.
> 
> ...


Thx I start with 16 plants in half gallon plastic bags. First time soil...lets see



coreywebster said:


> There are a few things like this on the market, might take some tweaking for drainage.
> The link is one of the bigger ones, I have seen them in lots of numbers and sizes.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/72-Pocket-Hanging-Garden-Planting-Bag-Wall-Vertical-Greening-Outdoor-Black-/282424777450?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275


Thats a nice idea! Thank you! There are with flat bottom and round bottom but I cant understand how much soil they can carry


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 1, 2017)

Nutria said:


> Thx I start with 16 plants in half gallon plastic bags. First time soil...lets see
> 
> 
> Thats a nice idea! Thank you! There are with flat bottom and round bottom but I cant understand how much soil they can carry


I've seen other brands of the same sort of thing that do list volume of each container. I think if it were me I would use them as a holder for some sort of Dixie cup type of pot and put a rubber seal and tube for draining to waste. Obviously these things are ment for walls of flowers where it doesn't matter about getting water dripping on the flowers, which would be a bad idea for buds.
It might take a bit of tweaking but I'm sure you could come up with a way to get them usable with some rubber tube, a rubber seal, possibly an inch of clay pebbles at the bottom and maybe a drip system or irrigation system to feed.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 1, 2017)

Nutria said:


> Thx I start with 16 plants in half gallon plastic bags. First time soil...lets see


Good luck buddy, you should do fine with that number


----------



## theflowerman.dc (Nov 17, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I would be concerned with that small a tent trying to run a stadium SOG. I believe like others here you would be best off with a SCROG or just do a regular SOG.
> 
> You have 4 sq ft, you could use 1 gallon smart pots, and they are 7 inches across so you could fit 9 inside that tent on the floor.
> 
> ...


How long did you vegg those for


----------



## gr865 (Nov 17, 2017)

theflowerman.dc said:


> How long did you vegg those for


Once the clone was established they vegged for about two weeks.


----------



## theflowerman.dc (Nov 17, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Once the clone was established they vegged for about two weeks.



Ohh okay and how much did you manage to pull of them


----------



## gr865 (Nov 17, 2017)

Long time ago and I am an ol man, 
I remember the White Rhino was just over 2 zips/plant and the Exodus Cheese was just under 2 zips/plant. 
Now the EC was only 20 inches tall and the WR was around 16inches I also got a case of fungal gnats towards the end that stopped growth damn near completely. My total was just under 20 zips, should have been around 30 plus zips had it not been for the fucking gnats. They were in the last few weeks and were beginning to fill out.

I have some pics from that grow on 420 Mag. I had my laptop repaired so I bought a small pocket storage device and transferred all my cannabis pics to that device. Over 4000 pics, 5 years of growing and I lost that mother. Thinking it fell out of my pocket when I pulled the keys out. Oh well, I can see some of them on other sites.

The WR was ok, good night time smoke, the Exodus Cheese was fucking amazing and I lost the mother. 
GR


----------

